# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Best wood for garden edging ?

## s900t8v

Hi guys. Just planted 18 Pittosporums weeds down my driveway in raised beds.  
now I think I better do garden bed edging to stop the soil migrating. Yeah I know should have done that first.  
My better half is thinking she likes the look of sleeepers but wants it to be pretty damn straight.  
really only needs to be 100-200mm high.  
I wondered about merbau as its dimensionally stable. But can you install sleepers that dont bow ?  
I like the idea of sienna /acq over cca. 200x50 thick enough? whats the best way to fix it ?  
thanks

----------

